# Red Rose roof design modification



## Bird_guy_IL (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello everyone
I'm kinda new around the board been spending alot of time the last few months reading, etc. you guys have so much info it is almost over whelming at times..
I have all the materials and plan to start building a larger (8x8) version of the Red Rose starter loft this weekend. My plans are to divide the inside into 1 4x8 section for homers, then 2 smaller 4x4 sections, one for new birds coming into the loft and dual use as a breeding section,then the other 4x4 section strickly for breeders.
I've read some post talking about rain and snow getting in through the roof opening on the red rose loft,so I'm wondering how people have modified the plans to maybe use ridge vent? Could I still do this without traditional rafters by simply making the opening smaller so the ridge vent will cover? I have very little carpentry skills so if this sounds silly, please forgive me lol

Thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes you can put a ridge vent there without changing the design, just put the two top trusses about 2" or so down depending on what kind of roof vent you want to use, on each side of the point, then put a normal roof vent on, that way it will be in the center.


----------

